# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Sniper Elite V2 (PC) (2012) (Multileng-ENG) (Multihost)

## elcamaleon

In the dark days of the end of World War II among the ruins of Berlin, a bullet can change the course of history ...

Sniper Elite V2 is the anticipated sequel to the highly acclaimed Sniper Elite, giving players the most authentic experience shooter set in World War II. You American elite sniper Karl Fariburne. Parachuted into Berlin from the German last stronghold, your mission is to prevent the technology of Nazi V2 rocket program fall into the hands of the ruthless Red Army. You will help scientists willing to defect to key U.S. and kill those who collaborate with the Russians.

Make use of real weapons to your advantage, learn to stalk your objectives, fortify your position, prepare the shot and use your skill, patience and cunning to accomplish your mission. Stealth is key when you are trapped between two armies in a desperate race against time. Enjoy the return of the famous 'bullet cam' Sniper Elite, bloodier and more brutal than ever. The shooting accuracy will be rewarded with slow motion trajectory of the bullet, and then see how it comes and destroys your target while it is displayed in X-rays The organs burst, shatter bones and teeth are broken while the real impact of the sniper's bullet will come to life.

As World War II ended and the Cold War begins, every shot counts. Use it well.


[B] Features [/ b]

    Simulation Sniper - Sniper Elite V2 includes a detailed simulation of a ballistic sniper advanced which takes into account gravity, wind speed, bullet penetration, stability, and more. This ensures players the most realistic simulation of precision shooting available at this time.
    Kill Cam X-ray - The amazing technology 'kill cam' shows what really happens when a bullet enters the body of an enemy, allowing players to see tearing hearts and lungs, livers, bone breaking and splitting. (This feature is not available in Germany)
    Authenticity - The game features authentic places of Berlin in World War II as well as vehicles, weapons (Springfield M1903, Gewehr 43 or Mosin-Nagant 1891/30) and uniform models based on the original versions.
    Use the Environment - The slightest change in the environment must be considered to move to the perfect position, watch your prey, ready to shoot and go unnoticed.
    Elections - Players often will face two choices: make a perfect shot that leaves them exposed catastrophically, or follow a complicated route that allows them to continue the mission.










Platform: PC
ISO
5.2 GB
Included Medicine
Languages: English, French, German, Italian, Polish, Russian, [b] Spanish [/ b]
Developer: Rebellion
Publisher: 505 Games
Genre: Action, Shooter, Action Tactics (War)
Released: May 3, 2012
Pegi: +18
















OS: Microsoft® Windows® Vista (Service Pack 2) or Windows® 7 (Windows® XP is NOT supported)
Processor: Dual-core CPU with SSE3 (Intel® Pentium® D 3GHz / AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 4200) or better
Memory: 2GB system memory
Hard Disk Space: 10GB of free drive space
Video Card: Microsoft® DirectX® 10.0 compatible graphics card with 256 MB of memory (NVIDIA® GeForce® 8800 series / ATI Radeon™ HD 3870) or better
Sound: Microsoft® DirectX® 10.0 compatible sound card or better
DirectX®: Microsoft® DirectX® 11.0



















*DOWNLOAD HERE*




*INTERCHANGEABLE LINKS*




*You can download from 6 different file servers!! - Multihost*





```
http://letitbit.net/download/40353.4f5382851eb7c35ab0e86955871a/snipelv2J.part10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/55656.5ae5c2134f6b74e6a2429e59d3a3/snipelv2J.part11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/56466.59bee4c71e58f32ca82f5d59914c/snipelv2J.part06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/70904.718190df7096af5dc2263799aac4/snipelv2J.part09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/68258.6c20d284ce9bc1bf6e6424383901/snipelv2J.part07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/86999.8cef995f446aec4a08b431793924/snipelv2J.part02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/64424.6a32dc645c0e25f507818619c70a/snipelv2J.part12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/58495.54f3ac96cdb1ab6d42aa324224b5/snipelv2J.part05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/42557.424ba89e32014371dcbd0879630d/snipelv2J.part08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/10568.1f96bd3bd48273b43688a4754062/snipelv2J.part01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/91051.97907b78d71998edcd0fc8ff47e2/snipelv2J.part04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/44430.47e4f16620bb0caf4ff2c7923522/snipelv2J.part03.rar.html

http://ul.to/slpxl5yn/snipelv2J.part05.rar
http://ul.to/1gewc558/snipelv2J.part01.rar
http://ul.to/fr5309lg/snipelv2J.part02.rar
http://ul.to/1apuoy4m/snipelv2J.part08.rar
http://ul.to/7ndlannh/snipelv2J.part06.rar
http://ul.to/qrnzznbg/snipelv2J.part04.rar
http://ul.to/h6vh8rsc/snipelv2J.part07.rar
http://ul.to/vbclkgaj/snipelv2J.part09.rar
http://ul.to/j7qt3zpa/snipelv2J.part03.rar
http://ul.to/1eq0hr86/snipelv2J.part10.rar
http://ul.to/8j2n538l/snipelv2J.part12.rar
http://ul.to/jjjvt70d/snipelv2J.part11.rar

http://www.filefactory.com/file/3x7w74v2mik7/n/snipelv2J_part09_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2mct4lytbdrh/n/snipelv2J_part10_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1kbddr3vwy47/n/snipelv2J_part06_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4k3y6h6s9atf/n/snipelv2J_part12_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6vhmev6tcpyt/n/snipelv2J_part08_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6edmglsrfyap/n/snipelv2J_part05_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6v2niezkgb7n/n/snipelv2J_part11_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2dtw3p2t3ol3/n/snipelv2J_part02_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3093stq3kgvn/n/snipelv2J_part07_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2j9g4v09x5rl/n/snipelv2J_part01_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2of8qpxh9fy3/n/snipelv2J_part04_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/33qcgb87r1jx/n/snipelv2J_part03_rar

http://freakshare.com/files/n0ohc1yd/snipelv2J.part03.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/6so432fv/snipelv2J.part07.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/vmdcedcb/snipelv2J.part04.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/ley91aca/snipelv2J.part09.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/b7zjwg0e/snipelv2J.part05.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/ccun5dtn/snipelv2J.part02.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/hxiztt2a/snipelv2J.part10.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/hrw3jgt6/snipelv2J.part11.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/51eddhf6/snipelv2J.part12.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/b1zk1wyh/snipelv2J.part08.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/fq4wtbvu/snipelv2J.part06.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/8h001vj5/snipelv2J.part01.rar.html

http://rapidgator.net/file/13270037/snipelv2J.part11.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13270017/snipelv2J.part07.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13269013/snipelv2J.part05.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13264212/snipelv2J.part01.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13263831/snipelv2J.part09.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13263703/snipelv2J.part06.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13263603/snipelv2J.part03.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13259590/snipelv2J.part02.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13259548/snipelv2J.part12.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13259343/snipelv2J.part08.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13258998/snipelv2J.part04.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13274186/snipelv2J.part10.rar.html

http://turbo.to/5sxx7fs3drl1/snipelv2J.part05.rar.html
http://turbo.to/tdfarrf0ai2d/snipelv2J.part07.rar.html
http://turbo.to/uqr2fr0q5wew/snipelv2J.part08.rar.html
http://turbo.to/euz1f824ogor/snipelv2J.part10.rar.html
http://turbo.to/48v00vwm3jg6/snipelv2J.part06.rar.html
http://turbo.to/ob9chpbdx367/snipelv2J.part01.rar.html
http://turbo.to/ziggk5r2d8xf/snipelv2J.part04.rar.html
http://turbo.to/v42wog7m60ik/snipelv2J.part03.rar.html
http://turbo.to/y2kwzdf64j6q/snipelv2J.part02.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/ex380116y
http://depositfiles.com/files/ua6zfea75
http://depositfiles.com/files/c2xu1smhl
```




*PASSWORD UNRAR:
elcamaleon*

----------


## fortid124

Игра на любителя, мне нравиться)

----------


## кошак312

как скачать?
:confused:

----------

